
Show HN: Tiny module to replace optimizely - genejaelee
https://www.npmjs.com/package/tiny-experiment
======
genejaelee
Optimizely is expensive and time-consuming to use as a developer, so I made a
small package to handle concurrent, split testing and populating experiment
data on any JS application. I appreciate any feedback.

